# The COBIA is on



## Rooster21

Headed out with my destin cousin. While chasing bait just out the pass. Here comes three migraters. We were so shocked. We just stared at first. Then it set in. Panic set in as we started rigging to throw at them. We chased them. Threw. Bang. Cobia hook up. As we got that ling gunnel side. The poorly rigged popped. And off he went. We continued with the original plans. Isn't it to early for Cobia migration?


----------



## tyler0421

:surrender: BS


----------



## Chris V

Not too early considering water temps. These fish think its March


----------



## amarcafina

:whistling: Without pics it's just a fish tail . but with this warm weather I'm about to need to mow my yard !! So I don't know ?????


----------



## Naby

I have no reason to doubt him, I was starting to wonder how early they'd be this year. I wonder if the whole migration will be early or if just the early birds will be even earlier? People are catching spanish and I've seen reports of water temps in the low to almost mid 60's. My grass almost needs cutting also... We'll know more soon if it's true because they'll start showing up at the piers. Anybody have any reports from the PC pier?


----------



## PorknBeans

i was just wondering how early theyd show up this year!! thats awesome!!!!


----------



## Chris V

Whether its a true story or not, I have no doubt there are some cobes off the beaches somewhere right now.


----------



## swhiting

Yall are taking this better than I expected.

A cobia report, in the Offshore Section, with COBIA in all caps, with no pics?????

Rooster, I'm scared for your life    Your word is nothing in cobia season. In fact, most pictures are claimed to be from last year and if you showed up in person with one, you'd have to take a polygraph to see if it was caught within 2 hours of here or not......

Just so nobody gets a permanent ban from the PFF, I would suggest after landing a cobia, troll the beach very closely with the cobia hung from your tower until you had sufficient witness, including at least 3 judges, 1 Independent, 4 democrats, 1 preacher (not Baptist), Guy Harvey & at least two regional tv stations with live feeds. Then, you may get 90% acceptance.


----------



## swhiting

Rooster21 said:


> ... hook up. As we got that ling gunnel side. The poorly rigged popped. And off he went. ....


Furthermore, I'm beginning to doubt your qualifications as a PFF member here. Really, you admitted rigging something wrong? Not one person on the PFF has EVER rigged anything wrong much less "lost" a fish.

There have been reports of long line releases, HUGE mako ripping world record fish to shreds right at the gunnel and strange, disc like craft stealing marlin as they leap from the water; but never "losing" a fish :no:


----------



## Ocean Master

Who Cares..!!


----------



## Dplantmann

Good thing people are no longer tarred and feathered and run out of town on a rail.


----------



## NOsaints

its been cool down here to say the most, the avg temp this winter is probably around high 50's when usually its in the low 40's... i definitly see them coming earlier this year we just need legit 'cobia sighting report' if they are starting to arrive in destin should be here soon as they move west


----------



## LITECATCH

Resident fish will always be caught first before the migration shows up. They usually show up 2 weeks before the first migrators.


----------



## CORNBREAD616

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAA i love how all threads wind up diminishing into funny passive agressive conversation...


----------



## grey ghost

LOL!! I almost won the lottery, i think i won it, i no thats the numbers i picked, I just cant find my ticket!!! LOL


----------



## MrFish

I like how you can't post a report or a pic on here anymore without someone jumping up and down calling BS or screaming photoshop. Sometimes I've seen some reports with liberties taken, but aren't we fishermen? You say he can't prove he caught it, but can you prove he didn't? I've had some weird things happen out there. Caught a wahoo about a mile out of Pensacola Pass. Would that be a normal thing? Be a little more believable to pick a cobia up a little early, huh?


----------



## Ozeanjager

*Ling ho*

What's the east coast been seeing or south west coast? You can sometimes see the wave coming if you can read the tea leaves and watch their reports.


----------



## ryanbr

Read this months Florida Sportsman. As with many other fish, many of our long held beliefs just arent true. Such is the case with cobia. Many of our migratory fish may not migrate from north to south and back per se, but rather inshore and offshore. That's one reason why you can catch kings offshore in the winter, just no one does. In some cases its the same with cobia. Read capt mickey's recent post. I'd be curious what your water temp was.


----------



## tyler0421

ryanbr said:


> Read this months Florida Sportsman. As with many other fish, many of our long held beliefs just arent true. Such is the case with cobia. Many of our migratory fish may not migrate from north to south and back per se, but rather inshore and offshore. That's one reason why you can catch kings offshore in the winter, just no one does. In some cases its the same with cobia. Read capt mickey's recent post. I'd be curious what your water temp was.


How often do you see a cobia swimming East? They are migrating! Sure we have some resident fish. But, Most are migrating!


----------



## Kim

There is no doubt that the Spanish Mackerel are here already in decent numbers. You can have a fun afternoon running the shoreline catching them. The Cobia can't be that far behind them. I think we'll see a pic posted soon.


----------



## ryanbr

I understand that they are "migrating" to destinations to our west, but my point was that seeing them is less and less a big deal the more we understand about many of our fish, versus our anecdotal norms.


----------



## Trophyhusband

ryanbr said:


> you can catch kings offshore in the winter, just no one does.


We picked this one up at the end of December less than 12 miles from shore.


----------



## devndeb

Myself and another OIP Pier regular saw about a 30# come off the beach about 2 weeks ago...about a 30#...That was first thing in the AM about 9...He turned back East towards the pass...later that same day, Another friend fishing the West jetty saw one about the same size...the Fl. Sprotsman artical was interesting to say the least...BTW...2 weeks ago, we were marking 64 deg. water 2 miles out...almost 73 at 22 miles...


----------



## MULLET HUNTER

Ocean Master said:


> Who Cares..!!


Exactly!!!


----------



## GruBZ

I fish the PkolaPier n I'm already lookin for them.. so far I've caught 3 pomps n 4 Spanish off the pier this past couple weeks. I think pkola will c or catch the first fish in the last week of FEB.. hopefully ill be the 1 to c it..


----------



## CatHunter

The cobia have not made it here yet or at-least not the majority of them, they are still catching them in Tampa and along the lower west peninsula, they are working this way, we should start getting panama city reports very soon of cobia sightings


----------



## salt-life

if this is true, im pretty sure OIP would of spotted them


----------



## SaltJunkie0226

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Ocean Master*  
_Who Cares..!!_

Quote:
Originally Posted by *MULLET HUNTER*  
_Exactly!!!_


We are fishermen. Fishermen like fish. A cobia is a fish. Therefore, we care. 







ITS ALWAYS ONE IN A BUNCH, IN THIS CASE, WE HAVE 2


----------



## osborne311

I saw cobia in Pace a few nites ago. Needed a bit more lemon pepper but other than that it was fine.


----------



## CatHunter

osborne311 said:


> I saw cobia in Pace a few nites ago. Needed a bit more lemon pepper but other than that it was fine.


Them are the best ones


----------



## Gump

You will know they are here when the Full Pull catches one.


----------



## Matt Mcleod

Gump said:


> You will know they are here when the Full Pull catches one.


I heard they started today Jeff.


----------



## ZombieKiller

There was a boat running the beaches in Destin today looking for 'em. It's gonna be soon. Soon... SOON... (not soon enough)


----------



## bigrick

I'm not wasting my gas till at least the middle of march, ya'll have fun staring at the water. They won't be here for a while.....


----------



## tyler0421

Matt Mcleod said:


> I heard they started today Jeff.


Wrong!


----------



## boggs187

the pull full is still on dry dock


----------



## tyler0421

boggs187 said:


> the pull full is still on dry dock


Wrong!


----------



## rippndrag

get em tyler !!!


----------



## boggs187

tyler0421 said:


> Wrong!


I said the "pull full" not the "full pull" tard


----------



## tyler0421

boggs187 said:


> I said the "pull full" not the "full pull" tard


They arent either!


----------



## Bryan_DESTIN_TRITON

thanks to rooster21 for starting this crap.


----------



## Gamefish27

Bryan_DESTIN_TRITON said:


> thanks to rooster21 for starting this crap.




10-4.... Good buddy... Gets me all worked up every time I see this dam post come to the top...lol


----------



## Rooster21

Bryan_DESTIN_TRITON said:


> thanks to rooster21 for starting this crap.


Isnt it fun?


----------



## Cannon

If the dogwoods are blooming the turkey are supposed to gobble and the cobia are supposed to run - or so the old man at the co-op told me when I was 10/ no reason to doubt him though, he killed a lot of turkeys and caught a lot of fish??


----------



## finsandhorns

Rumor FULL PULL 0/1 yesterday and one at half hitch in panama


----------



## captjeffelder

Talked to the boys on the Full Pull this morning and they did see one yesterday and said it was a beast. Good luck to all this year, I start looking tomorrow


----------



## Ron Mexico

We caught a 39 inch cobia a couple of days before the new year, this year in 320 ft near the elbow while fishing for Beliners. I didn't post or take a pics of it I never do you'll just have to take my word.


----------



## seanspots

Ron Mexico said:


> We caught a 39 inch cobia a couple of days before the new year, this year in 320 ft near the elbow while fishing for Beliners. I didn't post or take a pics of it I never do you'll just have to take my word.


That is not cobia fishing.....
No cobia have been caught yet...soon though!


----------



## keperry1182

I hate this thread...I know what it is... And I still get excited every time I see it


----------



## Rooster21

I heard hot spots is having a gues the date contest on FB.


----------



## BananaTom

Rooster21 said:


> I heard hot spots is having a gues the date contest on FB.


*You heard correctly Sir.*

*I have submitted my entry guess.*


----------



## Trophyhusband

Rooster21 said:


> I heard hot spots is having a gues the date contest on FB.


It would have been today if I had bigger balls or less brains. It was straight up rough out there this morning.


----------



## JaxKat

Someone has to have caught one by now. At least lie to me so I can plan for next weekend


----------



## Trophyhusband

I've been watching the SST's and the water is still a little cool but the warm water is coming. At the end of the week the winds are supposed to be very light out of the southeast. Hopefully the warm water will make it here then too.


----------



## TightLines172

JaxKat said:


> Someone has to have caught one by now. At least lie to me so I can plan for next weekend


 
I'm with him! Im supposed to be taking some friends out this weekend in hopes of finding one.


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2

Oh' wait....first shot, first shot! Now their all mine.


----------



## wtbfishin

Walton Sun has a photo of one caught yesterday in PC off a pier!!!!!:yes: Saint Andrews State Park


----------



## el pescador

I posted the picture on the thread titled "first actual cobia 2012." Congrats to Mike who landed the coveted first fish.


----------



## wtbfishin

yep that's the one, missed it like others did, this is a fast movin' bunch. Way to go Mike!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BananaTom

It is about that tyme


----------



## Chris V

LOL, read the date on the OP! This thread is two years old


----------



## salt-life

Water temp today in destin is 67, any day now.


----------



## JD7.62

salt-life said:


> Water temp today in destin is 67, any day now.


Really?! Thats a HUGE jump in under a week since I was last out. :blink:


----------



## Aquahollic

JD7.62 said:


> Really?! Thats a HUGE jump in under a week since I was last out. :blink:


I was thinking the same thing. All of the sites and apps that I use are showing 59-61*. I think we have 2 more weeks. The good news is the dog woods are starting to bloom.


----------



## salt-life

Oh well I may be wrong, I checked this site...


----------



## Baker8425

Wirelessly posted

Yup. I believe you... I saw a cobia last week too! But I'm in Cuba... I have seen them early march off the PCB piers years back, but in the modern ages "pics or it didn't happen"!


----------



## RedLeg

Putting in a 4day pass to swing through from 04-07Apr... I'm pretty confident they'll be running the shoreline them. Plan on running n gunning from the pass to destiny and back!


----------



## Burnt Drag

I ran down the beach about 7:30am yesterday and didn't see the first boat looking.


----------



## Chapman5011

amarcafina said:


> :whistling: Without pics it's just a fish tail . but with this warm weather I'm about to need to mow my yard !! So I don't know ?????


I could just send him a pic of one I caught last year and he could have used it in this thread. 
I believe his story. It's just about fishing time anyways


----------



## sniperpeeps

I've been on the water multiple times this week out of Destin. The last reading I got was 58.9 on Thursday afternoon.


----------



## 9/0

First week of April will be the first one. And by the end of April I'm predicting a 10+ cobe and 70+ king day. Mark it down.


----------



## b16lewis

im going to say april 3rd first cobe


----------



## KingCrab

Whatever yall say !:thumbsup:


----------



## yakitiyak

I caught a Tarpon yesterday morning! He was out of the water 29 times before I finally released him to soar another day.

Then I woke up.


----------



## Snatch it

Guess everyone was proved wrong today!


----------



## beachsceneguy

Harborwalk Marina posted a pic of a 46 lb. cobia today. catcher had a $300.00 check in hand. They are here!!


----------



## weedline

just heard the same thing on the radio


----------



## spencer618

I heard one was seen on navarre pier today and thrown on by multiple people but wouldnt touch a thing. And a 9ft mako blew up out of the water and destroyed a tarpon today as well


----------



## Jesfgse

im going to say april 3rd first cobe


----------



## BananaTom

Its getting close


----------



## hsiF deR

What is the water temp?


----------



## Loruna

56 to 62° according to the intertubes.


----------



## MrFish

I saw 4 gooduns yesterday. They wouldn't eat anything and the Outcast guys said to stop throwing at the mounts.


----------



## tailfisher1979

Oh no. Here we go. Water is still in the 50s and cobia talk is on. Have fun freezing in the tower today.


----------



## Scout800

I heard the pier guys landed one in PCB.


----------



## zloomis

I told you I got a pic roster21... Yall don't be jealous we were trolling a buzzbait tiped with a live chicken in little lagoon we didn't want to take the big female so we settled on this dink! Headed after bone fish on the Robinson island flats in the am I here they are on fire.. Tight lines smokin drags to all !!!


----------



## Fish_On

swhiting said:


> Furthermore, I'm beginning to doubt your qualifications as a PFF member here. Really, you admitted rigging something wrong? Not one person on the PFF has EVER rigged anything wrong much less "lost" a fish.
> 
> There have been reports of long line releases, HUGE mako ripping world record fish to shreds right at the gunnel and strange, disc like craft stealing marlin as they leap from the water; but never "losing" a fish :no:


Bahahaha lmao


----------



## Fish_On

zloomis said:


> I told you I got a pic roster21... Yall don't be jealous we were trolling a buzzbait tiped with a live chicken in little lagoon we didn't want to take the big female so we settled on this dink! Headed after bone fish on the Robinson island flats in the am I here they are on fire.. Tight lines smokin drags to all !!!


No no no
That was my fish
God I love Cobia season
LoL


----------



## Waste-N-Away

that fish has been caught bunches or times:thumbup:

i did hear one was caught in Orange Beach yesterday supposedly, i dont care but its finally quit raining and warming up, its almost time. im going to Venice friday to start the season off right!


----------



## MrFish

Yea, I saw J&M claiming that one was caught. Probably a resident.


----------



## easywaters

*Cobia caught navarre pier*

Cobia caught monday march 16th, appx 11am. 32lbs. 64 degree water temp


----------



## Boondocks

Congrats boys!


----------



## BananaTom

*Time to Bump an Oldy but Goody Thread!!!*


----------



## speckledcroaker

Wirelessly posted

I just caught a 200 lb cobe and my model wife in her skimpy thong gaffed that sucker and slung him in our brand new yellowfin with quad 350's life is good. Dammit alarm clock just went off.


----------



## OWS

http://gcrl.usm.edu/public/fish/cobia.php


----------



## Fish_On

Oh Jesus
Here we go again
Lmfao


----------



## RedLeg

I got a freakin' email with the title...cobia is on and about lost it...come here...nada


----------



## cobe killer

true or not ...I love it!!!! just the thought makes my blood flow a little faster in my vains!!!!


----------



## Reelbait

So when I go cobia fishing, I'll pick up that day's Pensacola News Journal. Hold it up behind the fish to show proof of life...


----------



## bamachem

hsiF deR said:


> What is the water temp?





tailfisher1979 said:


> Oh no. Here we go. Water is still in the 50s and cobia talk is on. Have fun freezing in the tower today.


I was off OB this past Saturday and water temp was 63-64. At no time was it below 62.


----------



## Fish_On

65degrees taken straight off the pier


----------



## KingCrab

OMG ! Jesus Chrysler. I just noticed the dates on this crap & realized its just about right as today. U shouldn't be allowed to boat fish for cobia until you've caught one off a pier. That would change everything.:shifty:


----------



## Fish_On

KingCrab said:


> OMG ! Jesus Chrysler. I just noticed the dates on this crap & realized its just about right as today. U shouldn't be allowed to boat fish for cobia until you've caught one off a pier. That would change everything.:shifty:


Sir to whom are you directing this message? Not being rude at all simply curious...


----------



## MrFish

KingCrab said:


> OMG ! Jesus Chrysler. I just noticed the dates on this crap & realized its just about right as today. U shouldn't be allowed to boat fish for cobia until you've caught one off a pier. That would change everything.:shifty:


Is that shots across the bow??!! Is pier vs. boat starting now??!! Wooooooo!!! It's on!!!


----------



## Fish_On

Nope 
You wont get an arguement from lol
I have done both, and FIRMLY AGREE the pier is far more challenging and rewarding !!
Thats why i was wondering who u were referring to.
So in close
Nope no argument here... I agree with your comment


----------



## Skiff "N"

I've shot cobia with my bow from a tower in a boat and from a pier. I think it's better from a boat because there is no one there to look at you like you are crazy (those people kinda scary me)


----------



## Sunshine17

Is shooting them with a bow a popular thing? Ive never heard of it before.


----------



## Skiff "N"

I don't know about the popular part of the question but it sure is fun. It will keep you from getting rusty in between deer hunting season. Just be sure to shoot fish that you definitely know are legal and make quality shots.


----------



## KingCrab

Sunshine17 said:


> Is shooting them with a bow a popular thing? Ive never heard of it before.


Poplar? They do it a lot in tournaments. if a fish wont eat they will put a diver in the water to spear it to weigh it in anyway. I think that is the same as spearing a red fish that wont eat. Shouldn't be allowed.


----------



## Fish_On

KingCrab said:


> Poplar? They do it a lot in tournaments. if a fish wont eat they will put a diver in the water to spear it to weigh it in anyway. I think that is the same as spearing a red fish that wont eat. Shouldn't be allowed.


Tournaments have separate aggregate for fish that have been speared...

But with all said....

Nothing is more challenging and MORE REWARDING than slinging A JIG amongst the comradery and competition of the pier... Most of us that fish the pier have been doing it since we were kids... Everyone Should have to jack at least one from the pier... If u don't like that feeling, something is just wrong with you lol
Sorry guys

100% agree with King Crab on this


----------



## WhyMe

I'm popping corn.
Whyme


----------



## FreeDiver

Fish_On said:


> Tournaments have separate aggregate for fish that have been speared...
> 
> But with all said....
> 
> Nothing is more challenging and MORE REWARDING than slinging A JIG amongst the comradery and competition of the pier... Most of us that fish the pier have been doing it since we were kids... Everyone Should have to jack at least one from the pier... If u don't like that feeling, something is just wrong with you lol
> Sorry guys
> 
> 100% agree with King Crab on this



Have you ever shot a fish while Freediving? Have you even tried to dive down to 60-80ft to pull the trigger only to battle the fish and fight off sharks.... I love watching a ling slurp an eel down and roll on a jig, but nothing can compare to battling a fish in his domain while pushing your body to its limits.... Call it what you will, if you think shooting fish is easy "Freediving" you can keep smoking that high grade and howlin at the moon.... 

Now if you do it on scuba, then yes you should be laughed at.... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BananaTom

Rooster21 said:


> Headed out with my destin cousin. While chasing bait just out the pass. Here comes three migraters. We were so shocked. We just stared at first. Then it set in. Panic set in as we started rigging to throw at them. We chased them. Threw. Bang. Cobia hook up. As we got that ling gunnel side. The poorly rigged popped. And off he went. We continued with the original plans. Isn't it to early for Cobia migration?


That time of year?


----------



## BananaTom

Bump for 2018


----------



## Barnacled

First page is funny as chit.
Subbed


----------

